# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с БИОС на Toshiba Satellite C660 !!!

## zubishe

В общем, проблема заключается в следующем: У меня была небольшая сложность с установкой Винды ХРюшки, в связи с чем я пришёл в сервисный центр магазина, где я покупал ноут (Toshiba Satellite C660). Этот крендель, конечно помог мне тем, что выставил в сетапе режим совместимости харда, но при этом он ещё и поставил "Сокращённую загрузку", что подразумевает загрузку без велкам скрина, соответственно и без возможности зайти в этот самый сетап биоса (все возможные сочетания клавиш я, вроде, перепробовал). Также пробовал обнулить БИОС и программными средствами, и перемычками - всё в БИОСе сбрасывается кроме этой уродской "сокращённой загрузки". ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬИИ Попробовать перепрошить, так нужен .ROM - где взятьИ?:eek:

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Toshiba Satellite C660...


На форуме Toshiba нетрудно найти совет:



> ...Войдите в программу настройки системы BIOS: включите устройство и ... нажмите кнопку ESC, а затем – кнопку F1...


 ;)
При установленной системе должна работать "фирменная" утилита HWSetup.

----------


## zubishe

> На форуме Toshiba нетрудно найти совет: ;)При установленной системе должна работать "фирменная" утилита HWSetup.


 Предустановленной системы не было, диска с дровами и утилитами тоже, искал этот hwsetup - только для 7ки, где его взять можно?

----------


## Cheechako

> ...где его взять можно?


Вообще-то там есть поиск, на "раз" дающий как минимум два результата:
Clipboard00.jpg :p

----------


## zubishe

> Вообще-то там есть поиск, на "раз" дающий как минимум два результата:
>  :p


 Да и эту дрянь уже пробовал - она тупо не устанавливается

----------


## rdt881

на выключенном компьютере удерживаете F2 и включаете. отпустите F2 когда появится экран

----------


## Fayz

у меня тоже такая проблема появился с ноутом все перепробовал и в Биос не  заходит что делать? за ранее СпС

----------


## gogopush

toshiba satellite pro c660. При включении в левом верхнем углу мигает палочка, и больше ничего не происходит. Виндоус не грузится, биос тоже не показывается. Что можно сделать?

----------

